# Your top ten dog products you think ever new owner should buy



## shedeivl (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi when I was a new owner I like many other though a $2 lead was just as good as more expancive ones, now I have had a dog or two, I know that there are just some products I would of loved to know about before I got my frist dog that just makes life easier for me and my dog pal

here are my 10 ten dog products I just would not do with out 

1) a dog tag with dogs name your name and a way to contact you (some pepole dont think to get a vet to cheek the micro chip)
2)Kong toys the best bordem buster i have found http://www.kongcompany.com/
3) chew toys and alot of them
4)My Gandhi lead as i can have it short or long and it's easy to use
http://www.d-fa.com/products-leads-and-collars-gandhi.html
5)treat pouch and clicker as this seems to be a easy way of training for a noviced trainer
6) my road refresher dog bowel as it really dose not spill i can take it anywhere http://www.roadrefresher.com/
7)hound bag good for long trips or hikes http://houndbag.com/
8)my dog water bottle as i have walter and a bowel on me all in one device
9) my poop bag holder theres heaps out there i got mine from a $2 shop
10) last but not least a ball or frizzbe

please post your top 10


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

1. Rolled leather collar that doesn't mess up your dog's fur.
2. StarMark bob-a-lot food dispening toy. This is good for giving meals in, prevents dogs from eating too fast and is fun and challenging.
3. Durapet metal bowls. They last forever, can't be chewed, don't cause allergic reactions like plastic and have a nice grip at the bottom that makes 'em harder to knock over.
4. A kid's toothbrush and Petrodex or CET toothpaste.
5. Petzlife oral gel. Sydney doesn't like it, but it sure does work.
6. Puppia harnesses! They're soft and good quality, although I don't know if they'd fit a dog larger than about 30 pounds.
7. Minimite dremel for nails
8. Hartz soothing botanicals shampoo. I found this at Wal-Mart and figured it'd be crap but it actually is quite nice and didn't make Sydney itchy like most shampoo. Good deal.
9. Kong snugga wubba toy. Sydney's absolute favorite and for whatever reason it takes her WAY longer to kill it than other fabric toys. Our last one stayed around for over a year.
10. Antler chews. Sydney loves 'em, they last forever and don't dig at her gums like Nylabones do.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

I did the puppy thing on a budget, so I don't think you really NEED all that much. Nice to have, yes, needed, no.

Collar/harness and leash
Crate
kong and/or dried bones and other chew toys
Treats for training (and a clicker)

Those are really the only things you can't be without.

Even if I don't do my next puppy on a budget, I still would probably only get the things above.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I don't know that I could come up with 10, but a few that I would heartily recommend to anyone are:

A backseat car hammock/protector. The exact model I have has been discontinued, but it is very similar to this. It's one of the very best purchases I've ever made, the dogs ride exclusively in my car and my back seat is completely pristine under there.

Soft sided, collapsable/portable kennels (we have Canine Camper Day Trippers). Awesome for traveling with dogs. 

Slurpabowls. These are AWESOME for walks. They fold up completely flat so you can stick them in your pocket, but they are surprisingly sturdy. And, when they wear out (which I've had yet to have happen) they are recyclable!


----------



## lisak_87 (Mar 23, 2011)

1. A Crate
2. A High-quality food
3. Toys
4. If it's a puppy, an X-pen
5. Collar/leash
6. a bajillion different types of training treat 
7. a treat bag with separate pockets for different value treats
8. CHEWIES!!! 
9. A baby gate...or 5
10. Money. Lots...of money.


----------



## BeyondBlessed (Jan 25, 2011)

Everybody is so big on the Kongs, but my dog is absolutely uninterested in his. Actually the only toys he's interested in is the squeaky things I picked up at the drug store and his rope. The bones and stuff he couldn't care less about. 

The harness makes a huge difference. I had a regular harness that works, but he always got it twisted around, a Puppia harness that he uses most often, and a Halter training harness. 

Get the Nature's Miracle housebreaking spray. When trying to transition from puppy pads to outside, I sprayed some of this in a circle just off the patio. He went up to it, sniffed around and hiked up his leg to pee, which was the first time I'd ever seen him do that. My trainer swears by the anti-chewing spray, but that doesn't work so well with him. 

I'd have an indoor pen to keep your puppy in a safe area. Some just close their dog off in the kitchen or bathroom, but since my house is so opened up I just took out my dining room table and put a 6'x6' pen. He can have food, water, bed, toys, and a puppy pad on days I'm going to be gone 16 hours.

This just adds to the obvious. Of course you're going to need a crate, leash, tags, a good protein-first food and food and water bowls, toys, treats, etc.


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Not in any particular order:
1. A crate larger than your dog actually needs full grown (my smallest dog has a crate big enough for two of her to easily fit in)
2. Kongs - unstuffed my dogs could care less about them - stuffed is another story
3. Tags with name, address, phone number and email, back up collar and back up leash.
4. Baby gate(s)
5. Puzzle balls for dinner - I have these http://www.amazon.com/Premier-Busy-Buddy-Kibble-Nibble/dp/B001F0RRUA/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1302637058&sr=8-3
6. A treat bag that clips to your side and closes and a clicker
7. a furminator (for those with super furry pups)
8. Lint rollers (I think part of this is starting to come from owning a husky)
9. A muzzle - although my dogs have never shown any inclination to bite, snap or even snarl - I muzzle my dogs if they are injured for treatment or extremely anxious at the vets (the dogs body language says back off - wish we could buddy but you're bleeding) - I would rather muzzle than anyone (dogs or human) get in trouble.
10. Car harnesses - nothing more dangerous about transporting a dog than one that is all over the place, under your feet, around the steering wheel, etc. My dogs stay in their seats when we drive.


----------



## Love Dogs : ) (Apr 12, 2011)

1. Your Time to train her / him 
2. Quality food
3. Crate
4. Dog Gates 
5. Leach and collar
6. Chew toys 
7. Tag with name and important info
8. Clicker
9. Shampoo
10. Dog Insurance


----------



## Indigo (Mar 31, 2011)

You mean besides the basics? Food, treats, bowls, poo bags, collar, leash, brushes, and nail clippers/dremel?


Microchip implant -- could save your dog's life if you lose them and they end up at a pound
A secure metal crate -- to me this is like buying a crib for a baby
A portable crate -- for the car and travel
Dog bed -- a soft place to sleep that is his or her own
Baby gate -- though not useful if you get a dog that can clear it
An interactive toy that will keep them occupied in a pinch
Something they can chew on
A few good dog books.
Toothbrush and paste -- if you don't raw feed you're gonna have to clean those teeth more often
Training aids

That's all I can think of. You don't really need a lot other than the basics, but having a few more things can help a lot.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Deer antlers for chew toys. Cuts down on the need to brush teeth.
Dremel tool for nails
A few good balls. I like the orange chuckit ones.
A set of nice discs (frisbees) that are relatively indestructible. I like Heros
Several toys that meals can be served from. I could have skipped the bowl entirely.
Life jacket for swimming (I like Ruffwear)
Oral flea meds
Leash, collar, and tags that won't stain the dog's fur (particularly important if your dog is white)
Crate for the car, plus one for the house
Basic obedience class
Clicker


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

shedeivl said:


> 4)My Gandhi lead as i can have it short or long and it's easy to use
> http://www.d-fa.com/products-leads-and-collars-gandhi.html
> 
> Can you describe or explain how this lead works? The photos on the website are confusing to me yet I'm intringued.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Before you get a New Dog:

1.) Stainless Steel food and water bowels
2.) Quality food
3.) Martingale Collar w. ID tags and Microchipping
4.) 2 leashes, one 4 foot and one 6 foot (no flexi's)
5.) Crate appropriately sized
6.) Vet Visit appointment and establishing baseline health records, shots, worming etc. 
7.) Appropriate toys (including 2 Kongs and peanut butter or Cottage cheese that you stuff in the kong and freeze to make it last longer.. rotate Kongs)
8.) Dog Training class scheduled (puppy class if you have a puppy, basic obedience class if you have an older dog)
9.) Fenced area outside or Fenced yard
10.) Patience

and also the following: "Dog Owner's Home Veterinary Handbook" (Eldridge, Carlson et. al)
If you get a puppy or untrained dog: "Raising a Puppy you can Live With" book or E Book if available


----------



## shedeivl (Apr 7, 2011)

> Can you describe or explain how this lead works? The photos on the website are confusing to me yet I'm intringued.


ok the vid on the is alot beter to look at but it has a zip pocket for money clicker ect it has a clip that you clip togeather if you want a shorter lead or I useit to tie the dog to a post if i have to duck into a shop realy quick it has a carbina insted of your normal clip wich helps stop the dog from tangleing the lead when walking http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crXizTLNfrw&feature=player_embedded this should help


----------



## janesheetz (Apr 16, 2011)

We're looking for a dog currently and this thread (and others) is extremely helpful!! I keep seeing one of the things you all think new owners should have is a "clicker". What in the world is that???
Thanks!!!


----------



## shedeivl (Apr 7, 2011)

a clicker is a training tool that is use to teach A dog new behaviours it's a nice humain way of teching your dog things like sit stand stay and alot of other behaviours, it is used to mark the persice moment a dog makes any action towards end behavior you want ... in clicker training you dont need to say "NO" or "eh eh" or shout or hit your dog you uses food to reward the dog for doing the right thing and ignore the wrong behaviors ... you build a bond of trust and respect with your dog to learn more watch these free vid how to http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wv1uvvqaSw the best part is you can start at 8 weeks of age and you tech the dog to think for itself http://www.youtube.com/user/kikopup#p/a/F09632A4A4BD3DDC/2/PRT6r6d79OU


----------



## janesheetz (Apr 16, 2011)

Thank you for the link! That really explained it well and I'm looking forward to using that method!

Jane


----------



## shedeivl (Apr 7, 2011)

I can't wait to hear ur progress


----------



## JessCowgirl88 (Mar 15, 2011)

1. Leash and collar or harness, then martingale or choke/prong if you need one
2. Tags and microchipping if you can
3. A good quality dog food
4. Toys, toys and more toys! ( kongs are great, maybe a sqweaker toy, nylabone, and they have those teethers u can freeze for puppies if you get a puppy)
5. Treats for training and treats like milk bones, that you can just give maybe once a day
6. Vaccines!!!
7. spay/neuter
8. Crate ( the right size or if you have a puppy one with a divder to make the crate "smaller" inside
9. Stainless Steal food/water bowls
10. Time, Patience, and a good vet! and a training course would be good to


----------

